# Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymetric



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

Is anybody running these Goodyear Eagle F1's? I see they are about the same price and the conti DW's, which I like. Was wanting some feedback on a GTO. Not many reviews on tire rack. 

Grazie!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The ate stock on Vettes and everyone hates them. DW is world better and cheaper.


----------



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

jpalamar said:


> The ate stock on Vettes and everyone hates them. DW is world better and cheaper.


These are the Asymetric 2's. They are within one or two dollars, in price, of the Conti DW's in the 18" size. I think the Vett GY's are different, as well as runflats.

The Vett has F1 GS-2 EMT's on them. Runflats!


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

We had the opportunity to test drive the new Goodyear F1 Asymmetric All-Season on a wet and dry test track a couple of days ago in BMW 328i's.










They had excellent grip in both wet and dry when pushed to their limits on our test track. 










They were very impressive on the wet track.

We also did a hot lap with a professional driver In an Audi S4 with the Goodyear F1 summer tire. It had amazing grip even in the wet. 










We will be doing a review of this tire in the near future.

Give us a call if we can be of assistance.


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

oh! I have a set of the Asymetrics on my 2006. still getting it ready to drive so don't know if they are good but my tire guy thinks they are great. speed rated W and tread ware 400. hope that will get it done for me.


----------

